
If Donald Trump Targets Journalists, Thank Obama - DiabloD3
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/opinion/sunday/if-donald-trump-targets-journalists-thank-obama.html
======
voidz
Wow. The way this is molded is just a new low. Good going, mainstream media!
The lower you go, the smellier it gets.

